# Hyper Dispensational-premil



## Weston Stoler (Dec 11, 2011)

My old church is teaching a class on eschatology and my dad is attending. He is being told all these fanciful stories about how Israel is now a nation and how all the prophecies of Christ are being fulfilled in this generation ect....

How are Amillennial, postmil, and historical premil, supposed to react to this? I could just tell him it is foolishness however he will not accept it. If only they could get Israel right maybe they would get the rest of the bible right......


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2011)

Kim Riddlebarger's site has lots of "skewer dispieism" stuff. His book is good, too. Riddleblog - A Case for Amillennialism - Understanding the End


----------



## Rufus (Dec 11, 2011)

There is a video that for about half of it deals with this (the rest is other stuff) from a Lutheran pastor, there is a second commandment violation so I won't post it here but if interested send me a shout out on Facebook and I'll send you the video.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 11, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Kim Riddlebarger's site has lots of "skewer dispieism" stuff. His book is good, too. Riddleblog - A Case for Amillennialism - Understanding the End



I finally broke down and bought the book. I have been suggested it for the umptenth time and I have been listening to his sermons for a few months (well as we speak actually) and maybe I will pass it to my dad for Christmas lol. well, I would like to have him saved first, but you get the idea ^-^


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 11, 2011)

I find that Riddlebarger is really good at breaking down the flaws of dispensationalism. He has an mp3 series called Amillenialism 101 (i think) and you can find it on monergism or something. In one of the lectures he goes through and just points out all the flaws with dispensationalism as a whole and it is very convicing. You should look it up.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Dec 12, 2011)

> I would like to have him saved first, but you get the idea ^-^



Why is he going to church there if he's unsaved? Is that one of those cultural (everybody in the south goes to the baptist church) things?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 12, 2011)

Riddlebarger's book is great, but it might be a little more than he can handle. For a more accessible treatment of this topic, check out Hank Haanegraff's book The Apocalypse Code.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 12, 2011)

*Weston*


> Israel is now a nation



Israel _is_ a nation, if you mean by Israel, the Jews.

But it is the Church (Jewish and Gentile believers and their children) that is the Israel of God (Gal. 6:16), the Commonwealth of Israel (Eph 2:12). The Church is God's nation and God's Israel.

Most of the Jews have been cut out of the covenant, but have not been utterly forgotten by God and will be reingrafted, along with all nations, into the New Covenant Israel (see Romans 11)


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Dec 12, 2011)

If he is a dispensatinalist then starting with eschatology wouldn't be your best bet. I came from a heavy dispensational background. You must help him to understand that God doesn't work in dispensations but covenants. You need to also hit a dispensational where it hurts the most... Let them know that Jews aren't God's chosen people. They aren't the seed of Abraham. Galatians 3 is clear, those who are of faith are the sons of abraham. Romans 9 tells us that not all who descended from Israel physically are of Israel. We, the chosen race, the holy nation are the Israel of God(gal 6); a people for His own possession(1 Peter 2). 

If you have ever been to a Tim lahaye conference you would know that they are obsessed with Jews being the "true" chosen people of God. In order to be a consistent dispensationalist, you have to deny the doctrines of grace. You have to deny that there is one way of salvation, I.e. Christ. Even in scofield's original study bible you read that he teaches (alng with other Dispensationalists... E.g. Ryrie) the Jews were saved one way, and that the "church age" is another.

There are so many things fundamentally wrong with dispensatinalism. If he is a Christian then there is common ground in the understanding of salvation in "no other name" then Christ. That's a start.


----------

